
Top Chicago Startups - s_reid9
http://blog.500miles.io/2016/01/06/launch-your-tech-career-in-chicago/
======
chriscampbell
As a fellow Chicago founder in this community for 10+ years, I might have put
some other Chicago startups on this list of having to pick the top 10... It
feels like these are 12 startups that use the 500 miles platform for
recruiting.

~~~
s_reid9
None of these companies currently recruit on 500 Miles. What other companies
would you add to the list. I can update it!

------
s_reid9
3 more startups have been added to the list:
[http://blog.500miles.io/2016/01/06/launch-your-tech-
career-i...](http://blog.500miles.io/2016/01/06/launch-your-tech-career-in-
chicago/)

------
badmadrad
Yello -- [https://yello.co](https://yello.co)

We are in Chicago and are pretty good too. Though we are in the hr tech space
too so probably why we didn't make the list. :)

~~~
s_reid9
Yello has been added!

------
joelrunyon
Should add in [http://SpotHero.com](http://SpotHero.com) here as well. Raised
$27M and in 13+ cities.

~~~
s_reid9
Will do!

------
bckmn
[https://threadmeup.com](https://threadmeup.com)

We are a distributed custom merchandise fulfillment platform. We are
profitable and growing. What more can you ask for?

~~~
s_reid9
Will add to the list

------
joezydeco
Why is Orbitz continually ignored on these "most famous Chicago IPOs" lists?

~~~
theyoungestgun
This is a list of startups. Orbitz is far from a startup.

~~~
joezydeco
How would you classify Groupon, then? They went public 4 years ago.

~~~
txttran
They said Groupon is one of the "examples of successful Chicago based
startups". So it's no longer a startup. And it IPOed recently whereas Orbitz
IPO'ed in 2003 so it's not a recent startup.

~~~
joezydeco
Good lord. No wonder this city's scene sucks.

